# LOL Check out the "Plow Buddy"



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

You got to see this to believe it. Click the link to watch the video.
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?ei=UTF-8&b=0&vid=1608150&gid=106596

There is a guy selling these for $999 on craiglist in NH


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Notice the lack of video where it is actually pushing snow. Id love for someone to let me demo one of them. Im sure Id be bringing it back in pieces


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I like how it states right across the front support bar " Max speed 5 mph".


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

i dunno.... not the dumbest thing I have ever seen. Better than some of the other so called plows out there....


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Haha i dont know how reliable that thing is but its an OK idea. IT seems like its a little flimsy.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

As a homeowner, instead of spending $1000 on that junk I would pay a professional plow guy to do my driveway for a few years!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

haha r u kidding me??? That thing could push more snow than a 9'6" western mvp!!!!!


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

KATTRANSPORT;478607 said:


> Notice the lack of video where it is actually pushing snow. Id love for someone to let me demo one of them. Im sure Id be bringing it back in pieces


They did show it pushing dirt though. It's a grader!!


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Whats the old chevy in the background for? In case they get more than 6" of snow?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

crappy. I thought it was good and ordered one before reading this thread... Wonder if I can void the purchase. :realmad:








































 J/K. I think I'd pass it if looking for a plow.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I doubt that wheel kit would even work in snow.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

oh man that looks sweet!!!

id turn that thing into 200 pieces by the end of the night!


----------



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't think that's gonna put any of us out of work.


----------



## SnowMP (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I'll sell my mm2 and get one. But that means I'll have to sell my F250 also because I'll end up folding it in half!


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*Funny.*

Maybe 5 mins, that would be pushin it. I think i'd wind up running the whole works over. Just keep going to.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

wtf? 

Thats about all I have to say on the matter...put that on something with a little power + some guy who thinks he's got a plow + the family basketball hoop= more than he bargained for!

Goodness gratious...

CH


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

that thing will be bent all to hell once they hit something


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't think it's legal (or safe) to go down the road pushing a thing on caster wheels. So you're pretty much limited to your own driveway. If you didn't try to do anything more than a simple paved area you're very familiar with, it would probably be better than shoveling and faster than snowblowing. For the price of a homesteader you could get three of them with money left over, and homesteaders aren't much better than a snowbear anyway. 
But it is gayer than neon underbody lights.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I like how it just uses aligator clamps (jumper cable style) clips to attach to the battery, that way it will become disconnected at every bump! 

Those are some nice heavy duty looking cutting edges though!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Hambrick & Co.;478628 said:


> I like how it states right across the front support bar " Max speed 5 mph".


Fisher I think used to have a sticker that said to not go over 5mph.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd break that thing in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Crap and waste of our time


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

lol, i think there's a reason why we all spend good money to use the equipment we have!! And i think that is it!!


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

Kennedy81;480391 said:


> I like how it just uses aligator clamps (jumper cable style) clips to attach to the battery, that way it will become disconnected at every bump!


I think it's safe to say that clips falling off the battery would be the least of its problems. If you hit a bump with that the whole thing would self-destruct.

I wonder if they come in multi-packs like disposable razors?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Pushin_On;480093 said:


> I think i'd wind up running the whole works over. Just keep going to.




my thoughts exactly....it's not a plow..it's a SPEED BUMP!!!


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't believe I WASTED all my money on buying a BOSS plow when I could have bought one of these!!!:angry:
WTF was I thinking!!!
it has double sided cutting edges that are a total of almost 2 inches tall!!! Why didn't BOSS think of that???
AND...
who the hell wants to use a joystick or handheld controller from inside their truck and then not get any exercise, when you could get out every other pass and wrestle one of these around by hand???
DAMN!!! why didn't BOSS think of that???
Plus... Look how short the moldboard is as to not disrupt your view! its only like 12 inches tall!!! GRRRRRRRR.... the frustration I'm going to be feeling next time I look over top of mine!!!


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

So easy to use, even a fat man AND a woman can use it!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Sad thing is, someone spend alot of time building this POS thinking it will sell. Then again it will be on QVC and sell a million of them


----------



## jeeps rule (Dec 24, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;486141 said:


> Sad thing is, someone spend alot of time building this POS thinking it will sell. Then again it will be on QVC and sell a million of them


The sad thing is the homeowner that is willing to shell out for this plow rather than pay a proffessional to do their drive!


----------

